# Motion-Capturing



## cicoslovos (1. September 2007)

Ich interessiere mich für Motion-Capturing, wie zum beispiel bei dem Spiel hier benutz worden ist, http://filmcharts.blog.de/2007/08/31/ein_spiel_in_filmqualitat~2900211 , weisst vielleicht jemandem ob es ein programm gibt, software, wo man  diese art von grafik lernen kann?


----------



## Mark (1. September 2007)

Hi cicoslovos!

Herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de 

Unter Motion Capturing gab es mal eine "Diskussion" bzw. recht interessante Lösungen 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## matth-ee (1. September 2007)

hi cicoslovos!

ich weiß nicht ob das wirklich weiter hilft, da ich ned genau weiß was du willst, aber hier is ein Tut, das sich mit der Plazierung 3D Objekten in Filmen beschäftigt

http://www.hethfilms.de/films/tutorials/3d_motion_tracking/

gruß matth-ee


----------



## matth-ee (1. September 2007)

da is noch ein Link um Icarus zu downloaden...

http://www.wagi-ch.net/icarus.html

gruß matth-ee


----------

